# how to Format a laptop without cd drive?



## maximilian2006 (Jun 1, 2008)

I want to format my laptop, but the cd drive isn't working, it has been broken for a long time. I have the window xp cd. Is there anyway that I can format without cd drive?


----------



## Yeti (Jun 1, 2008)

That depends on what exactly you want to do.  If you just want to wipe the hard drive DBAN will do the trick and can be run from a USB flash drive.  If you want to reinstall Windows you can follow these instructions to do it from a USB flash drive, assuming you have access to another computer with a working CD-ROM.  Of course you also have the option of replacing your CD-ROM or buying a USB CD-ROM drive and just using your Windows CD.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Yup! You can install through a usb flash drive. Or you could upgrade a previous version using an ISO inside of windows! No worries, thats NOT illegal. Use PowerISO to make the ISO copy.

Edit: Forgot you have a broken cd drive. If you have another pc then make the ISO copy on the other pc and transfer it to the other pc using a network folder or a flash drive. An ISO copy of xp should be about 700mb or so. If you dont have another pc then you could download a CLEAN and Legit copy of xp off the internet (torrent site). 

P.S.  Downloading a CLEAN and Legit xp ISO is not illegal if it is not tampered with. Then just use the key that came with your other disk to install.


----------

